# Runwell Hospital - 'Brain Bank' - June 2010



## professor frink (Jun 16, 2010)

Reading about Runwell there was one place I had a real hankering to see and that was the now defunct labs of Professor Corsellis and his world famous ‘Brain Bank’

History;

When a Runwell patient died, a post mortem was almost always carried out. Instead of disposing of the brains after he had examined them, Dr Corsellis retained those that were of diagnostic interest. This led to Professor Corsellis developing the largest ‘brain bank’ in the world to aid understanding and research into mental illness and subnormality. 

Brain collection began slowly; for several years almost all specimens were from Runwell patients, although a few neurological cases were received from nearby Southend General Hospital. Later Dr Corsellis' research into epilepsy brought referral brains from Epileptic Colonies and over three hundred epilepsy surgery specimens from the Maudsley Hospital.
From 1969 Runwell also provided a post mortem service for South Ockenden Subnormality Hospital. 
Referrals came mainly from the South East, but in later years brains from all over the country were referred for his opinion. Brains that exhibited unusual features, were added to the collection.

He amassed a huge collection of brains - 8,000 in all.
More than 1,000 came from patients from Runwell and form a unique sub-collection of brains from the mentally ill.
Others were taken from patients with senile dementia, head injuries, brain tumours, Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s and CJD.

This collection contributed enormously to the understanding of brain disease. The Corsellis collection was used, for example, to demonstrate how boxers become “punch-drunk”, the condition known as Dementia pugilistica.

After Professor Corsellis died in 1994, the collection continued under the leadership of his colleague, Dr Clive Bruton. When Dr Bruton died in 1996 the collection was closed.

It was subsequently transferred to the West London Mental Health NHS Trust in 1997.

The collection is now stored at St Bernard’s Hospital in Ealing, West London.


1. The man.






2. The man and his brains.





3. The man and his comedy brain.





4. The main lab.





5.





6. Another smaller lab.





7. Dark room.





8. Room adjacent to main lab with brain storage shelves.





9.





10. Guessing this was the autopsy room.





11. Cold storage room behind autopsy room.





12.


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 16, 2010)

This is the first report i've seen from in this part of Runwell since about 2006. It's really odd to see it all stripped, but good to see that the benches and fume cupboard are still in tact. Nice one Frink.

Thanks for finding and posting the old photos, not seen them before.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 16, 2010)

Great research Prof. A really interesting read especially for a former Runwell resident like me 
Godzy


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 16, 2010)

Some pics from 'as it was' in 2005:


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 16, 2010)

Another great report Prof...Mr B,take me there!


----------



## chelle (Jun 17, 2010)

*runwell*

And me if i'm allowed


----------



## and7barton (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice little fume cupboard. That would be handy for when I'm melting and casting with lead and zinc.


----------



## GE066 (Jun 17, 2010)

nice bit of history there.


----------



## shadowman (Jun 19, 2010)

Amazing Lab, I looked round this place in 2004, the microscope you see in the picture (Carl Zeiss)was still in his office, with all the lenses and accesories in a draw.
We found one area at the bottom of a coridor in this lab ,boarded with hardboard, after removing hardboard, a store room was revealed, totally crammed full of equipment and chemicals.
A ward opposite the labs, painted green, had a very famous artists sketch painted on the wall, this was still there in 2008, might still be there now, worth a look.


----------



## Potter (Jun 27, 2010)

Superb. An amazing bit of history there.

I really hope all that stuff was saved.


----------



## toxic frog (Jun 27, 2010)

shadowman said:


> Amazing Lab, I looked round this place in 2004, the microscope you see in the picture (Carl Zeiss)was still in his office, with all the lenses and accesories in a draw.
> We found one area at the bottom of a coridor in this lab ,boarded with hardboard, after removing hardboard, a store room was revealed, totally crammed full of equipment and chemicals.
> A ward opposite the labs, painted green, had a very famous artists sketch painted on the wall, this was still there in 2008, might still be there now, worth a look.



oooh what i would give to have had a good rummage round in there!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 27, 2010)

and7barton said:


> Nice little fume cupboard. That would be handy for when I'm melting and casting with lead and zinc.



Unfortunately not. This looks like the typical Gallencamp fume cupboard as supplied in the 1950s/60s and as such it fails to meet present day capture velocity requirements, even with the front pulled fully down. They do though convert into very good coldframes, if one is so inclined.


----------



## professor frink (Jun 27, 2010)

Potter said:


> Superb. An amazing bit of history there.
> 
> I really hope all that stuff was saved.



Pretty sure any good stuff must of been saved.

It looks like someone had a very thorough clean up in there.


----------



## tom46 (Jul 12, 2010)

Great shots man. Went here yesterday and beat a retreat before doing the outbuildings so kudos to you


----------



## professor frink (Jul 13, 2010)

tom46 said:


> Great shots man. Went here yesterday and beat a retreat before doing the outbuildings so kudos to you



Cheers Tom, I hear the security has tightened up a bit now. 

It's well worth the visit, there's loads more unseen wards that need documenting.


----------

